# monedas



## andy98

Hola, 

He creado una app para móviles y la deseo regalar a la comunidad de Alemania. Pero por desgracia no se alemán. En realidad deseo hacerla para los idiomas de toda la comunidad europea pero solo se español.

En principio voy a empezar con el Alemán alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias < ... >. Os pongo la lista de palabras a traducir.

< ... >
Monedas


----------



## alanla

l He aquí mi lista. Creo que sería muy útil tener una frase completa para acertar un poco mejor ciertas palabras. Alguien de habla alemán puede comprobar la lista para averiguar si es la mejor forma de expresar lo que quieres decir:
< ... >
Monedas = die Múntze-n

< ... >


----------



## baufred

Antes de traducir hay que aclarar las funciones denominadas:

< ... >
> monedas - Münzen > oK. ... si es algo figurativo ... para traducir esto falta contexto ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Aclaración sobre "Moneda" me refiero a moneda de metal de curso legal en este caso el Euro pues es la moneda oficial de Alemania.


----------



## baufred

en este caso:
*moneda  -  Währung*
o
*unidad monetaria  -  Währungseinheit*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Sowka

andy98 said:


> Aclaración sobre "Moneda" me refiero a moneda de metal de curso legal en este caso el Euro pues es la moneda oficial de Alemania.



"Moneda de metal" es "Münze"; hay "Geldscheine" (billetes) y "Münzen" (monedas). "Münze" es singular; "Münze*n*" es plural.


----------



## andy98

Según esta respuesta la correcta para mis intereses es Münzen, osea monedas plural, supongo refiriéndose a muchas monedas por ejemplo de cualquier tipo de fracción del Euro.


----------

